# mare being aggressive towards my dogs



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep an eye on them!! Train your dogs to stay away from the mare. If she was a wild horse she is definitely going to have stronger instincts toward predators. She can't tell the difference between a dog or wolf, which she has probably seen before. I would hold her on a lead line and make sure she has lots of positive interactions with the dogs. A very calm and non threatening did. Maybe take them for a walk together. Be very careful to watch the dogs body language. Something simple like staring at the horse make uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I usually don't allow my dogs in with the horses because I never want them to think that they can chase or herd horses and will not tolerate one that does. It is a good way to get bucked off. Nothing like sicking a dog on cattle only to have it bite your horse instead...ask my husband, his ex used to use the dog to "exercise" the horses. So far as I am concerned they can get chased by a horse if they are in the pasture with them. 

When horseback my dogs are paying attention to me and I have the dog stay in line with my hip. 
I have only had one horse that would not tolerate a dog behind. Most seem to focus on the work rather than dog in my experience.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I feel if my dogs are in the horse pasture its there fault if they get bit. Yes my lab has been bit and step on. But she knows her job. If the horses get out there not allowed off the property.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry OP - the mare is just doing what her instincts tell her to do. When my horses are loose, the dog stays clear. With all of our cowbred horses, he cannot go into the turnout without 1-4 horses tracking him. However, when the horse is attached to a lead rope or bridle, they have manners and they know to leave him be.


----------



## TraceyAnn (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a Mini Schnauzer (Maddie) and a Catahoula Cur (Leo)... 

Once Leo got into the pasture and our gelding kicked at him, he did not hit him on the kick but his hoof scraped across the top of Leo's head on the way back.. Leo learned his lesson and now keeps a safe distance. 

Maddie, Well she likes to bark at them across the fence.. My mare with pitch a fit. She does not like a barking dog, and she really doesn't like one underfoot. -- I have been picking Maddie up and putting them face to face, carefully and slowly of course. They are on much better terms now. 

I have allowed Maddie to be nearby while I am grooming, but she keeps a safe distance.. While doing this she does not bark.. She only does that from across the fence, but not nearly as much as before. I think she is learning. 

While I expect my dogs to respect the horses space, I also don't want my horses to spook at an unannounced barking dog.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you value your dog restrain her when around your mustang. My dogs run with the horses, and they are all friends. Still, my dog, "Pygma" got nailed the other night, fortunately just a scrape, bc it was very windy and the horses were reacting to it. I'm sure my gelding thought his kick missed, as so many OTHER kicks at the dogs are just warnings or, even playing, but I've been disciplining my dog severely since then bc SHE would be the loser trying to herd the horse.
I wouldn't address the mustang just yet. There have times when I was trail riding where I met aggressive dogs. YOUR horse will chase them off. I figure that THOSE dogs have no business attacking MY horse on public land.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My 2 dogs are often in the pasture but could care less of the horses. My male will Play with my (former) stallion but meet aggressively, they are truly buddies. However I own huskies so the fact that they have NO herding instincts makes it easier. 

My old mare did try to go after my male husky once. She was about 10 feet away when my stallion pretty much took her out and full body blocked her from the dog. He let her know. In no uncertain terms, that her behavior was unacceptable. He does protect my dog often of he feels they are at all in harms way which I adore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

My dogs are all taught that "GET!" means NOW. It is nice to be able to say it and have the dog turn and run(usually THEN they notice the danger). It is much easier to teach a dog to be safe than it is to teach a horse to not attack a dog.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

We have thirteen plus dogs about this place and sixteen horses.
All bar one of the horses are fine with the dogs and take no heed of them. The one gelding that dislikes dogs will chase then from his stable and the field. If he could get a dog he would - the dogs know this and keep clear of him!


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the same problem. My mare is attacking my jack russel. My dog always gets jealous of the horses and follows me to the paddock and will sit there while i brush my horses until i brush him. My mare isnt the dominate one but she always throws her head at him and strikes with her front feet. Im scared of my dog getting hurt because hes so small.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Dogs are predators and horses are prey - some horses will overlook this, others don't - the simplest solution is to keep the dogs from creating an issue if/when you know you have a horse that is uncomfortable with it *shrugs*


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Key word here..MUSTANG. This is insinct,and it is very strong in most horses,especially Mustangs.I would suggest you keep the dogs away from her unless you intend to desens the ponie with dilligence and care.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

In this instance is it worse to hurt your dog's feelings or see him smashed into the ground? For me, it is an issue of tough love. They can give me all the sad looks in the world for me sending them away and out of the paddock(aka harm's way) and even if I have to get downright mean and yell at him or chase him out, I will. He has to have boundaries and follow the safety rules too. 

One thing you can ALWAYS count on is your dog's forgiveness.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to agree with oceanne ~ I have 4 mustangs and although most of them have adjusted and grown used to my dogs, they still aren't particularly fond of them. In the wild, mustangs have to contend with coyotes and wolves as predators, so they are instinctively wary of them. (I regularly go hiking up at Grayson Highlands State where they have a population of feral ponies and I have had my dog attacked by the band stallions a number of times there as well). My dogs have been taught to keep their distance from the horses...although I don't completely kick them out of the pasture if any of my ponies pin their ears my dogs know to back off big time. And like LadyDreamer mentioned I also have a verbal command ("Raus!") which basically amounts to "you'd better run like hell or else..." lol!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, it's part of the horse's instinct to fight off predators if they cannot flee from them. My mustang is very aggressive toward dogs and if he were able to catch one, he would kill it quickly. I simply manage it by keeping the dogs secured so that they cannot get in with the horses.

However, if your dogs have run of the place and are never fenced or chained, just let them be. They'll get kicked/pawed a time or two and learn to stay the hell away from her.


----------

